# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Bút xanh chữ đỏ

## favourhn

Mẹ cho Lan 6.000 đ để đi mua bút. Đến cửa hàng, Lan bảo muốn mua một chiếc bút mực xanh (viết ra mực màu xanh nha). Cô bán hàng liền lấy ra đưa cho Lan và bảo cây bút đó 7.000. Lan tức giận bảo:
- Cửa hàng gì lạ vậy? Ở chỗ khác chỉ bán có 6.000 thôi mà!
Vậy là sau một hồi nói mãi không được, Lan qua chỗ khác mua bút. Lạ thay, khi đem cây bút mực xanh ấy về nhà, Lan viết thử thì nó lại ra chữ đỏ. Phải chăng cô bán hàng đã ếm bùa cây bút? Bạn đoán xem!

----------


## sondongho83

*Trả lời*

Chắc tại cây viết đó có hai mũi xanh và đỏ.....:a:

----------


## mtam2412

> Mẹ cho Lan 6.000 đ để đi mua bút. Đến cửa hàng, Lan bảo muốn mua một chiếc bút mực xanh (viết ra mực màu xanh nha). Cô bán hàng liền lấy ra đưa cho Lan và bảo cây bút đó 7.000. Lan tức giận bảo:





> - Cửa hàng gì lạ vậy? Ở chỗ khác chỉ bán có 6.000 thôi mà!
> Vậy là sau một hồi nói mãi không được, Lan qua chỗ khác mua bút. Lạ thay, khi đem cây bút mực xanh ấy về nhà, Lan viết thử thì nó lại ra chữ đỏ. Phải chăng cô bán hàng đã ếm bùa cây bút? Bạn đoán xem!


*Lan dùng bút xanh viết "chứ đỏ". 
Nên tất nhiên dù bút màu gì thì cũng là "chữ đỏ". 
Hehe.*

----------

